# Red and blue tabby?



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there such a colour as red with blue tabby markings? I have a kitten that I think is this colouring. I think it's unusual but I'm not sure. I had a look on google but did not find any others like her. It was more distinctive when she was less than a week old but now at almost 3 weeks her coat has lengthened and it's not so obvious. The inside of her ears, the ends of her feet and tail are blue and she has a blue haze over the rest now and if you look through her hair you see the blue at the base of the stripes. Her mother is red tabby and her father is a high white red tabby.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you describing a dilute calico or tortie?

Without a picture I'm not really sure...


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

No, there are no patches of colour, she's a tabby. I only have a phone for taking pics and they are awful, blurry etc.


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

Some very poor pics sorry! You should be able to see her blue leg.I put a high white red and cream tabby next to her for comparison.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe her fur is tipped in blue in spots? I'm definitely no expert, so I don't know :-/


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Blue is a dilute colour, it doesn't go with red. 

Red & white x Red mating will give you red, cream, red & white, cream & white


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

I know, that's why I thought it was unusual...


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

I got some slightly better pics. Her belly also looks blue and her chin.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know, but she sure is cute!!! I think sometimes they have weird things going on with their coat when they're babies and then it grows out and looks totally different. Keep us updated! I do see the bluish tint. Can't say whether it will stay. I am definitely no expert on cat genetics or anything.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

ooo, what a cool color combination! i agree with kty78, kittens sometimes change colors as they grow up. Keep us updated, I'll be interested to see what she looks like as she gets older!


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know what to call it other than blue..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I see what you mean....very unusual, but definitely has blue legs and blue on her belly too. Well she could be blue torbie.....just that her cream coloring is mostly through her whole body and head, and it's what I would call "hot cream" and not really red. I've seen the opposite with some "black torties", where they're mostly black and maybe only a few spots/patches or even hairs are orange, but they're still torties. It's possible the dam is really a blue torbie as well?


----------

